# Spiele laggen trotz gutem PC



## CRAFTMINe3 (10. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: ich kann Battlefield 4 auf Ultra mit 60Fps spielen. Doch bei anderen Spielen wie z.B. Counter Strike:Global Offensive oder Arma3 kommt es immer wieder zu massiven Fps-einbrücchen.
Mein PC:
Prozessor:                         AMD FX 6100
Mainboard:                       Asus M5A78L-M LX3
Grafikkarte:                     Gigabyte G1 Radeon R9 390X
Festplatte:                        1TB WD Green
RAM:                                   2x 8GB GSkill 1600Mhz
Netzteil:                            600 Watt


----------



## claster17 (10. April 2016)

Liegt an deiner CPU, die 6 langsame Rechenkerne hat. BF4 kann sehr gut mit mehr als 4 Kernen umgehen, weshalb hier deine CPU gut ausgenutzt werden kann.
ArmA3 hingegen kann nicht viel mit so vielen Kernen anfangen. Hier ist die geringe Pro-Takt-Leistung im Gegensatz zu aktuelleren Intel CPUs recht deutlich, auch wenn es selbst auf letzteren je nach Server teils dürftig läuft.
In CSGO müssten eigentlich auch bei dir mehr als 100 FPS möglich sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. April 2016)

Welches Netzteil ist es denn? 
Ich würde mal so als Schnellschuss drosselnde Spannungswandler vermuten, wenn man dieses Board mit der Grafikkarte in einen umbelüfteten Joghurtbecher pfercht.


----------

